# Chinese Water Dragon "playing" dead???



## Laurennicole9618 (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi! I recently got a Chinese Water Dragon! I had previously had a bearded dragon that had passed away (due to metabolic bone disease) so I thought I would get a Chinese water dragon since I had always wanted one. I've had my CWD for around a week and a half, possibly two weeks now. I decided to give my CWD a bath a few minutes ago (this wasn't the first bath I had given it) I put it in the water, and it swam around for a few seconds and then I found it on the opposite end of the bathtub upside down, underwater, with its eyes closed. It looked lifeless and I had a mini panic attack thinking I had killed it! I quickly got it out and into this container (so it wouldn't be able to run away when I was taking it back to its enclosure) and took it back to its enclosure and put it in it. I then looked it up and I saw that some people were saying it's totally normal and that they "play" dead all the time, and other said it wasn't normal and that it could kill them. I'm not sure what happened, my CWD seems fine now. Does anyone know if there's something wrong? Or what happened?


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sure what you mean by "upside down" do you mean on his back? Not sure if it's the same with Chinese water dragons but I have kept an Australian water dragon and a caiman lizard both of which used to sleep under water at different times (mostly during the night), it's considered fairly normal, and some say that they do it to get away from predators. Which I would say the same has happened with your guy, although I'm a bit concerned about the "upside down" part. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

They do not like baths. 
What is happening is the temperature variance of being moved from A, B, C, they are being exposed to 6 differing temperatures in the space of 20 minutes sometimes, this is not good for their nerves, and can cause cardiac arrest. 

My advice is not to bathe him, but instead, ensure there is sufficent water areas inside the enclosure, so that he can regulate his own body, and decide where he wants to be with ease, and you wont be second guessing yourself. 

Mostly they only enter water for predator avoidance behaviors naturally, or for drinking if it is moving, moving water stimulates their interest, but in my experience, baths are extremely stressful for them, biologically and mentally.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

I think although Salazare Slytherin is correct, I believe if the animal is a new animal and you would like to bath to hydrate this is a good thing, just don't make it a regular occurrence as it could be stressful. Although making sure the temperature is the same as the enclosures bowl/water area is imperative for the reasons above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Dont chinese water dragons require a higher level of care than bearded dragons?

I am just surprised by your choice, particularly given that you had issues with a bearded dragon.

Personally, i would listen to Salazare, he knows his stuff.
Avoid baths completely, and ensure the vivarium is setup properly in order to provide its hydration needs.

Sounds a lot like you stressed the little guy out to the point he essentially had a severe panic attack.


----------



## Laurennicole9618 (Oct 3, 2015)

Azastral said:


> Dont chinese water dragons require a higher level of care than bearded dragons?
> 
> I am just surprised by your choice, particularly given that you had issues with a bearded dragon.
> 
> ...


Yes they do, way higher. I have owned many reptiles, not just a bearded dragon (I've owned a few chameleons, a few bearded dragons and some other reptiles, and it just so happened that that one bearded dragon died to a disease), so I'm experienced with reptiles.


----------

